# toddler drooling and sweating when he sleeps



## trd0714 (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone else's toddler do this? I usually notice a big round spot on his sheet when he naps and can't tell if it's drool or sweat. He still uses a pacifier and it hangs out of his mouth so I'm guessing it's drool that's coming out. Just seems like a lot so I was wondering if this is normal.
Thanks.


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

It's probably drool, unless he's soaked when he wakes up.

As for it being normal: * drool when *I* nap all the time!







And I don't even use a pacifier.









I wouldn't worry about it. If he's sweaty though, I'd make sure he's not oeverdressed when sleeping.


----------



## Betsyconnersmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

In the spring, summer and fall months when it is hot here (i live in Florida so it stays hot till around November UUGGHH LOL) My son will quickly fall asleep, and about an hour later wake up covered in sweat! I will go in and cool him down,and he will usually sleep the entire night without another sweat incident. I asked my ped about this and she told me that kids intenal thermometer does go up a bit in the first few hours of sleep. This is to keep the warm while their bodies are resting. Some kid's just get a little hotter than others, and sweat buckets. I've gotten my son up out of bed and there be a huge wet spot of sweat! (EEWWWWWW) He hair will e matted to his head with sweat. Totally normal.

If if is drool, and it may be, is he teething? does he sleep with his mouth open?
CJ's mom


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like drool (normal), but little boys are sweaty, too! My DS always sweats in his sleep, just like his dada.







My mom (mother of 3 girls and 3 boys) says that it's normal, in her experience, for boys to sweat a lot while they sleep.







:

ETA: I notice DS and DH sweat a lot less when the water-proof mattress cover isn't on the bed. I think the bare mattress (with a sheet over it of course) breathes a lot better.


----------



## Korimomto2 (May 8, 2006)

My ds is a drooly (mostly when teething) sweaty head (all the time) sleeper. His head gets insanely hot while he sleeps. Eventually I ended up giving him a buzz cut (he had such beautiful hair) to cool off his head a little. I've never really thought much of it, his daddy is a hotbox when he sleeps too.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My toddler drools AND sweats a ton while sleeping. He likes to fall asleep on my boob and I'll have a drool line going from my boob down to my lap. YUCK!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
My toddler drools AND sweats a ton while sleeping. He likes to fall asleep on my boob and I'll have a drool line going from my boob down to my lap. YUCK!


Me too. I've also noticed drool spots in bed -- but I can't say much since I drool in my sleep sometimes.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep my DS always sweats and drools in his sleep. ALWAYS. DD doesn't, thank goodness! For the longest time I kept a flannel sheet around the top of the bed to absorb his sleep goo...


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

With my girls, that was a classic teething symptom!
Unless the house was hot for some reason, I found that when teething was at it's worst, they would get very sweaty heads (like, leaving a big wet place on the sheet) and of course, they have increased drooling anyway with teething, but it would pool out of their mouths when they were sleeping.
HTH!


----------

